# It's Here!!! - The Chargriller Smokin' Pro!!!



## meowey (Jul 31, 2007)

Howdy Folks,

Yahhhh-hooooo!!!!

The new toy (I mean smoking tool arrived today!  WTG FedEx!!)

I assembled it in about 2 hours with no help other than the boss (Mrs. Meowey) asking "Are you sure that's right?".  While I was putting it together I applied two of the easiest mods that have been described in posts here.  I used furnace cement to seal the opening between the firebox and the cooking chamber,  around the thermo, the smokestack and the lid, and under the aluminum dryer vent (2nd mod) and the bottom of the smokestack to extend it down to grate level.  The dryer vent was mechanically attached using the "hose clamp" that came with it.


The cooking grates are being cured in the oven as this is being written. I'm going to spray the inside of the smoker and firebox with vegetable oil. Next, I'm going to build a small fire to cure the furnace cement according to it's instructions and then take the smoker up to around 300F to season it.

Here are some pre-fire pics.

Smoker - What a sight to behold!








Seal around stack - cement oozed through on bolt tightening







Seal at firebox







Vent mod - Stack and thermo seal








Hopefully I can get a pic of some thin blue.  When I use it tomorrow to smoke a butt, I'm going to use a restaurant steam table pan filled with water near the fire box to hopefully act as a baffle.

More later!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats Meowey,sure is pretty,hope it serves you well


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats meowey!!! It sure is nicer to mod a new clean smoker.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

great pics meowey. did it come w/ a coal/drip tray for the main chamber ?


----------



## flagriller (Jul 31, 2007)

Good job!  How did you attach the lower section of the dryer vent to the side of the lid?  Put a fire in the cook chamber and sfb.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 31, 2007)

Lookin good, shame they don't make that cement in black, great lookin mods


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice goin' Meowy, good luck with it!!


----------



## flagriller (Jul 31, 2007)

They do, the brand I used was black. Besides, after a few uses it will turn I think.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 31, 2007)

Alrighty then! Nice toy..........  er, tool  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Looks like it is ready to do business. Post those pics!


----------



## meowey (Jul 31, 2007)

Well its a few hours later.  The grates have been seasoned in the oven.  I built a small fire to cure the cement.  I added a big chimney of lump and hickory chunks to the firebox and took it up to 300F.  It burned for about an hour and then started to cool so I added a couple shovels of unlit lump and a few more hickory chunks, cut the air intake to about 1/3 open and it leveled off at about 250F.  I took the grates out of the oven and put them in the smoker to pick up some smoke.  

Here is a pic of the thin blue!








To answer a couple of the questions;

Yes it does come with a coal grate and drip tray for the main chamber as it is also meant to be used as a grill.

I did not fasten the lower end of the dryer vent pipe.  As I think it was MrGrumpy had said the pipe will keep it's shape and does not flop around.  I used about half of the pipe I bought and it's supposed to stretch out to 8 feet.  The material is still compressed enough to be fairly rigid.

Hope I answered the questions.

Hope to do a fatty or three tomorrow and a butt on Thursday.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

looks good meowey. i was gonna say ya can flip & flatten  the coal pan & raise thefirebox end to it's highest & the other end lower (i go the lowest) and it serves as a baffle on my brinks.


----------



## meowey (Jul 31, 2007)

Gypsy

I've read about that.  It is fairly adjustable because you can raise or lower either end without removing the grates for when you are in the middle of grilling something.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## clyde (Jul 31, 2007)

I bought my son one of those for his b'day.  I've cooked on it a couple times while my deraly departad Bertha was in the hospital(shop).  it's a real nice little unit.

Gypsy's tip is a good one IMHO.  I never raised one end or the other. but it makes a great baffle.  I think it may even add to the flavor because the grease drips onto it, then smokes back up on the food,

Good Score Meowey!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Go Smoke 'em


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

yup same w/ mine. except for sfb @ opposite ends i believe they are about the same pits-design wise.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 31, 2007)

Smoke looks great , but where theres  smoke theres always beer, need to put one in the pic so we know it's being cured right


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 31, 2007)

Alright Meowey! You go boy!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 31, 2007)

Well done Meowey.  Two thumbs up to ya!


----------



## meowey (Jul 31, 2007)

A couple other little things.  I used all the extra bolts and nuts to plug up some of the extra holes (like for the warming rack) in the rig.  I also put a crescent wrench on the back of the stock thermo to try to get it to read correctly in the range of 235-250F as measured by the digital probe I had stuck inside.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## gofish (Aug 1, 2007)

Meowey,

That will compliment your GOSM well.  Its great to have a couple smoker options at your finger tips.  I know you have done your homework and will enjoy it.  Let us know after several smokes what hunks 'o meat you prefer in which one ...............

Enjoy!


----------



## cman95 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for pics and mods info. Just what I need to see.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 1, 2007)

You'll love the char-griller. I've only had mine since the end of May, and It's been a winner here. Congrats!


----------



## bishop916 (May 30, 2008)

Sure is a fine lookin' rig  :)


----------



## dirtman775 (May 30, 2008)

might be an oldie.......but a goodie, just learned a few new mods for my cgsp, way to dig up the past.


----------



## meowey (May 31, 2008)

You got that right!  LOL

It's well used and well loved!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

